# Some yelpers



## misfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Here are a few I have turned the past week and a half. One is stabilized yellow cedar burl, another is amboyna bur and the last is crosscut bubinga. The YCB and amboyna were wet sanded to 12,000

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2017)

I wish I had the patience to make a masterpiece like those awesome calls.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 25, 2017)

Great looking callers !!!!!

Just plumb beautiful!!!

Mark


----------



## misfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. Cant take credit, God made these, I just chipped away at them.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 25, 2017)

They look great Lee, reminds me I need to knock some out soon, but been working on Tubes and Pots and strikers lately. What did you make your mouthpieces from


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 25, 2017)

I have no idea what you do with those, but they sure are pretty!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> I have no idea what you do with those, but they sure are pretty!


You use them to call in wild turkeys


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice work. Rick


----------



## Ray D (Jan 26, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## misfire (Jan 26, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> They look great Lee, reminds me I need to knock some out soon, but been working on Tubes and Pots and strikers lately. What did you make your mouthpieces from



I mainly use buffalo horn. The white is elforyn, an ivory substitute. Turns like butter


----------



## misfire (Jan 26, 2017)

And thank you guys. I love turning calls and making something out of a question mark when you get it


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Pristine finishing job! What beautiful wood selections. You've set the bar way high for us. Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 26, 2017)

misfire said:


> I mainly use buffalo horn. The white is elforyn, an ivory substitute. Turns like butter


Cool, I use buffalo horn as well and thought that might be what it was just wasn't sure, I have never used elforyn but have heard about it, does elforyn turn like delrin


----------



## misfire (Jan 27, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Cool, I use buffalo horn as well and thought that might be what it was just wasn't sure, I have never used elforyn but have heard about it, does elforyn turn like delrin



Very similar to delrin, just a little harder

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

